
Tensorflow Neural Style Transfer Model with CSharp UI - xasiimov
https://github.com/xAsiimov/ImageNST
======
nobody271
This is really cool, good job! I was looking for something like this a couple
years ago when these were all the rage. I'll keep it in mind.

One fairly easy additional thing you could do is make it a Nuget. Add tags
like (image filter, neural net image filter, tensorflow frontend etc.).

